# T5: What is Protected B?



## troglophile (Mar 11, 2014)

My T5 slips are labelled "protected B". Does anyone know what that means? Thanks.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

troglophile said:


> My T5 slips are labelled "protected B". Does anyone know what that means? Thanks.


From my working days as an Industrial Security Officer for a multinational with Federal Government contracts, a "Protected B" stamped document meant:
a. Do not leave unattended.
b. Ensure information cannot be viewed, or 
discussion of it overheard, by persons not 
possessing the appropriate level of clearance, 
or without a need-to-know.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Protected information is a desination (not a classification) for the security level of the document. 

Designated information
Designated information is not classified. Designated information pertains to any sensitive information that does not relate to national security and cannot be disclosed under the access and privacy legislation because of the possible injury to particular public or private interests. 

Protected C (Extremely Sensitive designated information): is used to protect extremely sensitive information, which if compromised, could reasonably be expected to cause extremely grave injury outside the national interest. Examples could include bankruptcy, identities of informants in criminal investigations, etc.

Protected B (Particularly Sensitive designated information): is used to protect information that could cause severe injury or damage to the people or group involved if it was released. Examples include medical records, annual personnel performance reviews, etc.

Protected A (Low-Sensitive designated information): is applied to low sensitivity information that should not be disclosed to the public without authorisation and could reasonably be expected to cause injury or embarrassment outside the national interest. Example of Protected A information could include employee number, pay deposit banking information, etc.


----------

